# Victoria Sponge cake ....



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The traditional type - slight caster sugar tops and jam/butter icing bit in the middle.

I am looking for somewhere that can mnake and deliver them on Thursday - enough for about 20 to 30 people.

Anyone recommend anywhere that they have used and be happy with ? I could fall back to carrot cake but thats a little too predictable for our office.

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Haven't seen that cake anywhere but Shakespeare & Co. have lots of big cakes. Or how about the local honey cake - Waitrose do those but you can probably get them at most local bakeries. Delicious.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Bribe your/someone's wife to do it?


Oh oh oh, M&S cafe does it!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Victoria sponge is easy to make. I'd try calling Lime Tree and see if they can custom bake you a Victoria sponge. Their cakes are excellent and we have them cater our company events and I'd be surprised if they couldn't do it.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Oh oh oh, M&S cafe does it!


You are such an old woman!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> You are such an old woman!


I know, at 24 and I'm already doooooomed.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> The traditional type - slight caster sugar tops and jam/butter icing bit in the middle. I am looking for somewhere that can mnake and deliver them on Thursday - enough for about 20 to 30 people. Anyone recommend anywhere that they have used and be happy with ? I could fall back to carrot cake but thats a little too predictable for our office. Thanks


This place does some absolutely amazing cakes http://www.crumbselysee.com and they deliver.


----------

